# Flat bottom vs. Semi-V?



## DerekJ (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all.....new to the forum and I have a few questions. I am looking for a fishing/duck hunting boat. I am interested in a 14-16' semi-v, mainly because I have heard from alot of people that flat bottoms are very unsturdy and will flip easily. Is this true? I am asking because there are alot more flat bottoms that are the size im looking for available in my area. It will mostly be used for fishing, with maybe a dozen or so hunting trips per year. 

So, what are the pros and cons to both a flat bottom and semi-v? Any help would be appreciated!!!

Derek


----------



## ober51 (Jul 7, 2009)

DerekJ said:


> Hi all.....new to the forum and I have a few questions. I am looking for a fishing/duck hunting boat. I am interested in a 14-16' semi-v, mainly because I have heard from alot of people that flat bottoms are very unsturdy and will flip easily. Is this true? I am asking because there are alot more flat bottoms that are the size im looking for available in my area. It will mostly be used for fishing, with maybe a dozen or so hunting trips per year.
> 
> So, what are the pros and cons to both a flat bottom and semi-v? Any help would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Derek



Flat bottoms unsteady? Only if they are narrow and you are up too high or there is a good chop will there be a problem. They were made precisely for being sturdy, they are flat bottoms lol. Semi vs cut through a bit of more chop but are not as sturdy. Is the fishing you will be doing on lakes with chop? Ponds? Bays? If smaller water with nicer conditions, go with a jon IMO, a bit more chop, go semi v.


----------



## CarlF (Jul 7, 2009)

Unsturdy and Unstable are two completely different things.

As far as how sturdy a boat is, that depends on how well it is made a/o who made it. Most boats on the market today are pretty sturdy.

In regards to stability, given boats of the same bottom width & length, flat bottoms are the most stable, followed by mod-v and then semi-v. However, differences can be pretty minor depending on the make of the boat. And if you modify the boat and add high decks, that changes everything, especially on a narrow boat.

Pros & Cons:

Flat Bottom: Very stable for its width & length, shallow draft. Cheap. Dont take chop & rough water very well, will pound you to death in choppy water. 

Mod-V: Very stable for its width & length, shallow draft. Little more expensive in. Take chop & rough water better than flat bottom.

Semi-v: Depending on hull design and how far back the V goes, can be less stable. Again, depending on hull design and how far back the V goes, draws a little more water. Handle chop and rough water much better, cuts the waves and rides a lot better.

In the end a lot of this depends on the hull design and mfg. A Lund 16' semi-v will be every bit as stable as any flat bottom 1648 out there. A narrow 1632 will be a heck of lot less stable.My reccomendation:, buy the widest longest boat you can affford.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 7, 2009)

CarlF said:


> Unsturdy and Unstable are two completely different things.
> 
> As far as how sturdy a boat is, that depends on how well it is made a/o who made it. Most boats on the market today are pretty sturdy.
> 
> ...




I agree.Narrow boats aren't good for hunting.Semi Vs are bad to roll if they aren't wide.Check my signature below this post for a link about Decking Do's and Don'ts.If it's safe to deck,it's usually safe to hunt out of.


----------



## CarlF (Jul 7, 2009)

Just noticed you talk about hunting. 
I duck hunt alot, used to do 25-30 days/season, more like ~10 now.
I hunt out of a 1440 mv, and have for the last 10 years. Most of time it was just me, and the 1440 was fine. Add a second guys and I am really wishing for a 1448 or 1548. Plus, when the wind picks up and it gets snotty out, I have made some slow trips back to the dock getting pounded.
My next duck boat will be a Smokercraft 15 Alaskan DLX or Lund 16 SSV. Winter weather, cold water and heavy loads for duck hunting just dont cut it in a 1440 mv anymore for me, especiallyu since my boy has started going.


----------



## DerekJ (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I will do more and more hunting out of it as I find better hunting spots. It will have just as much use fishing as it does hunting. I was going to look at a 19 footer, but thought about what the price would have been for the blind itself and decided against it. Might have to see if it is still available. I am mainly looking for a boat that will serve my family safely when fishing. I have 2 boys that like to fish, and want something that will be stable. I will definitely look for the widest possible. Thanks again for the help!

Any other tips or advice is greatly appreciated!

derek


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 7, 2009)

Go for a 16' hull regardless of the type you choose.
I recommend a 16' because it will allow 3 adults with gear to fish comfortably.


----------



## CarlF (Jul 8, 2009)

I am in the same situation, a boat for both fishing & hunting that also needs to haul the family around occasionally.

A 19' would be overkill unless you are hunting the great lakes for divers. 
A 15-16s should be fine. 
I reccomend you look at a ~16' semiV, the two hulls I listed are both highly recommended by guys on this site and others. 
I picked these because of the walk-through design. But there a lot of other 16' benchseat utilities out there that would be good too.

As far as blinds, make your own instead of buying one. I made mine from conduit pipe, pvc & military netting from Barre Army/Navy. Cost less than $200.00 total and the ducks dont know the difference vs some $600 blind from Cabelas.
If you want I can post my diagram & pics.


----------



## TrackerTom (Jul 9, 2009)

jasper60103 said:


> Go for a 16' hull regardless of the type you choose.
> I recommend a 16' because it will allow 3 adults with gear to fish comfortably.



+1 I love my 16'. It does handle 3 and even more comfortably.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's a link to the 2009 Lowe Roughneck series. Thought it might provide you some ideas of deck layouts and features. 

https://www.loweboats.com/showroom/welded-jon/roughneck-jon/


----------

